# Winged aluminum badge - black background and white text



## rennfaron (Jul 27, 2019)

I picked this up recently and cannot seem to determine what lightweight model, color and year bike this came from. Does anyone know? Have a shot of it on the correct bike? I was thinking it was a late 50s white racer, but the catalog shows different.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a 1953 Varsity  and 1953 Traveler with that badge so they came on higher end lightweights.  Not rare but also not common.  Roger


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Roger. I am specifically talking about the color combination and material, not just that it is a winged badge. My understanding is '53s should have come with a brass badge and somewhere in the mid 50s they switched to aluminum. My two '54s have brass badges. Looking for info on aluminum with black background and white text.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 28, 2019)

Solved - I finally and randomly came across a white ladies racer. Looks to be a late 50s model. I suspected it was the ladies version only but needed proof. Possible the mens also, but have not found an all original image to confirm.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2019)

Guess what I just found. This was on like my 10th search over the last few days!


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Guess what I just found. This was on like my 10th search over the last few days!




YES!!! There we go. Mens and womens. Did you catch a year? We went to the edges of the internet to find these images...


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jul 28, 2019)

My 1959 White Racer has that head badge. It's my Avatar, customized but badge is original.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks like the Lady's is a 1961 with that stem. Men's looks like a 58 judging from the saddle's white design before the S monogrammed S saddle's.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 28, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> My 1959 White Racer has that head badge. It's my Avatar, customized but badge is original.



Very nice. Thanks.


GTs58 said:


> Looks like the Lady's is a 1961 with that stem. Men's looks like a 58 judging from the saddle's white design before the S monogrammed S saddle's.



I say both are '61. The mens stem is the same as the ladies. That was a year only stem (from what I know...). Also, the one rivet on the side of the saddle is a one-to-two-ish year only thing as well (from what I know...).  Good find!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2019)

Trying for a larger photo here. Yes, it does look like the same stem! So what's up with the 58 style white nose on the saddle?





Welp, the pic didn't post as the larger version I just copied.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Trying for a larger photo here. Yes, it does look like the same stem! So what's up with the 58 style white nose on the saddle?
> 
> Welp, the pic didn't post as the larger version I just copied.



Here is another photo of that ladies racer I posted, looks to the same saddle. 
And, here is my '61 white traveler and '61 racer. Both with single rivet on side and white nose. Looks like definite '61.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jul 28, 2019)

My 59 had the Wald stem. It's the 24" wheel version so that might account for the cheaper stem.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2019)

11/19/59 serial number so most likely a 1960 model. 










Here's the for sale thread on this one.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/womans-schwinn-racer.137979/


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Guess what I just found. This was on like my 10th search over the last few days!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037365



WoW! I only hope my 59 Racer clean up this nice!


----------

